# EXIF- Daten aus Bild auslesen



## waypray (26. Juli 2005)

Hallo

Kennt jemand ein Paket, mit dem man EXIF- Daten aus Bildern auslesen kann? 

Habe beim googlen einige in Java geschriebene Programme gefunden, die diese Funktion unterstützen, aber ich brauche nun mal kein eigenständiges Programm.


----------



## waypray (26. Juli 2005)

Habe jetzt doch noch was ganz brauchbares gefunden.  
Vielleicht hilft es ja noch jemand anderem.

http://www.drewnoakes.com/code/exif/


----------

